# Trivia 5/30



## luckytrim (May 30, 2019)

trivia 5/30
DID YOU KNOW...
An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.

1. Which word best fits into the blank spaces: _____power,  _____box,
_____bed, _____child?
2. Do you recall the name of the Principal of Riverdale High,  where Archie
and friends attend ?
3. Which POTUS sent Lewis & Clark west ?
4. In a remarkable feat of civil engineering, the elevation of  most of this
city was actually raised by as much as 17 feet in 1902, in  response to the
1900 hurricane in which over 8,000 people lost their lives.  Name that
city...
Hint; (USA)
5. Who was also Alexander the Great's papa ?
6. Who is the first person known to have died from radiation  poisoning?
7. What is the base ingredient  of Tzatziki sauce  ?
8. The 1977 film 'Saturday Night Fever' featured music by ....  whom ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Mennonite religion is an Anabaptist sect, an off-shoot of  the Amish
sect.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Flower
2. Mr. Grundy
3. Thomas Jefferson
4. Galveston, Texas
5. Philip II of Macedon
6. Marie Curie
7. Yoghurt
8. the Bee-Gees

CRAP !!
Just the opposite.
The Amish are an ethno-religious group that is often  considered to be
related to or descended from the Mennonite church. Both are  considered to be
Anabaptist denominations which are a group of Protestant  Christian churches
that came about in the 16th century. The term Anabaptist  refers to the
rebaptism of adults who had been baptized while they were  babies, a practice
seen in the Roman Catholic Church. While the Amish and the  Mennonites are
similar, the Amish follow much stricter rules and have not  urbanized nor
integrated themselves into mainstream culture in the same  fashion as the
Mennonites.


----------

